# [SOLVED] SVM amd fx 6100?



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

There is an option in the bios to enable my cpu to run virtual machines called svm and when i enable it my bus speed becomes unstable from 220 mhz to around 218 and it bounces around with in 4 mhz and i notice a performance hit. Why would this happen? When i disable it it goes right back to rock solid 220 mhz. do i need more voltage? My overclock is 4.5 ghz with 220 bus and 20.5 muti. Rock solid stable 24+ hours prime. all powersavings disabled and what not.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: SVM amd fx 6100?*

do you used virtualisation software? if not dont enable it.


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: SVM amd fx 6100?*



greenbrucelee said:


> do you used virtualisation software? if not dont enable it.


I do. I run Ubuntu with hyper v with windows 8 pro.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: SVM amd fx 6100?*

if your unstable then you need to back off the overclock or try more vcore.


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

Okay I'll give that a try


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: SVM amd fx 6100?*

So i tried everything and the bus speed still cant hold a steady mhz. Even pure defaults is lowers it self and bounces around. What can I do?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: SVM amd fx 6100?*

It doesn't look like you can do anything else. Remember not every cpu even the same make is the same and will overclock the same. This also goess for ram and graphics cards.


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

At this point though i just want it to work even with no overclock. Any advice on that?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: SVM amd fx 6100?*

I would just disable the svm so it will work.


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

Are the chances that it will work if I purchase say... A 6300?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: SVM amd fx 6100?*

I have no idea to be honest.


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks


----------

